# All Digests for Newsletter 3001



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 9, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Addi sos cords
Help with markers
How to list features on a Revelry hunt
Can you slip the edge stitch when alternating hand dyed yarns?
Book of Tunisian Crochet Stitches
Measuring rounds in crochet
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Rough pattern for mens variegated striped sweater
Bunny Towel Topper free crochet pattern
What natural yarn for stuffed animals ?
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Another blanket
Few more thing i just finish
Last socks
Religious Bookmarks
Tried my hand at the braid hat
Sox Progress.....
Update on 1995 project
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

50 years today
what is your opinion?
Had to share ????
kk's Friday Fountain of Funnies
Florida's don't talk about gays law
Don't Panic on Monday
Amazing.
Easter party update
Is anyone else...
kk's Friday Feathers, Fauna and Frost
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

Are there any knitting groups in my area?
Knitting Tea Party, Friday 8th April, 2022
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

FS: Simply Beautiful Sweaters
*Links and Resources*

Watch how she makes a knot at the end of a thread
Overlapping Leaves Blanket (K)
Prentiss Cardigan for Women, 46.5" to 66" (K)
Cozy Cloud Cardigan for Women, S-XL (K)
Tailored tweed dress K
The December Cardigan for Women, XS-4XL (C)
Puff Hearts Baby Blanket and Baby Beanie (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Please help!
*Other Crafts*

Beds and Toys for the Cat Shelter
African Sunset Wall Hanging
Design/Display Board from Insulation Panels


----------

